# I just got a ticket...



## TomVee (5 mo ago)

I was driving with my wife on a personal trip on an interstate where the speed limit is 70. I had my cruise control set at 74. I got pulled over by a cop who said I was doing 95. He gave me a "break" by writing my ticket for 79 in a 70. So that is the background - I was speeding by 4 mph over the speed limit, I got pulled over for allegedly going 25 mph over the speed limit, and I was given a ticket for going 9 mph over the speed limit.

In my state (Florida), you can elect traffic school. They will withhold adjudication and not assess any points if you choose this option. However, what I can't seem to find out is whether Uber, Lyft, Instacart, (and other employers of drivers) will still see it on my driving record. If they won't see it, I'll pay the damn ticket and take traffic school. If they will still see it anyway, though, I am inclined to fight it. Does anyone know?


----------



## Tommy2U (Dec 2, 2021)

Take it to a traffic lawyer, costs me about $100 here, ticket disappears

Not worth my time fighting it in court etc

Been doing that for 6years, learned that driving cab


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Tommy2U (Dec 2, 2021)

^yeahh all day no way lol dont be cheap mfer


----------



## CT 49 (Dec 4, 2020)

Do it all online at Ticket Clinic. You pay them about $89.00, later will have to pay court fees, but ticket is dead, no record on your license, insurance is not affected. Just took care of one, best thing to do.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Spam.....


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberyouber said:


> Spam.....


Do you know what spam is?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

TomVee said:


> I was driving with my wife on a personal trip on an interstate where the speed limit is 70. I had my cruise control set at 74. I got pulled over by a cop who said I was doing 95. He gave me a "break" by writing my ticket for 79 in a 70. So that is the background - I was speeding by 4 mph over the speed limit, I got pulled over for allegedly going 25 mph over the speed limit, and I was given a ticket for going 9 mph over the speed limit.
> 
> In my state (Florida), you can elect traffic school. They will withhold adjudication and not assess any points if you choose this option. However, what I can't seem to find out is whether Uber, Lyft, Instacart, (and other employers of drivers) will still see it on my driving record. If they won't see it, I'll pay the damn ticket and take traffic school. If they will still see it anyway, though, I am inclined to fight it. Does anyone know?


If you had your dashcam on and running you could use the log of speed and direction to beat the ticket. Then they have to eat all the fees.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

My husband paid my son $10 to take a 2-3 hours traffic school on line course. He should have paid $20, cause my son claims $5 was to pay for the course, and $5 to keep quiet.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Do you know what spam is?


It's a meat substance from WW2


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Man this is the strangest thread Ive ever seen on UP.net since Ive been a member. You all sound like your either high or drunk.

By the way here in AZ if you take the class it cancels the ticket. No record of it happenkng. Both ways cost the same $275.

By the way I got a speeding ticket last year an both companies OK'ed my background this year. Guber did delay it a month due too their incompetence.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberyouber said:


> It's a meat substance from WW2


So why do you keep referencing a meat substance in posts?


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

TomVee said:


> They will withhold adjudication and not assess any points if you choose this option. However, what I can't seem to find out is whether Uber, Lyft, Instacart, (and other employers of drivers) will still see it on my driving record. If they won't see it, I'll pay the damn ticket and take traffic school. If they will still see it anyway, though, I am inclined to fight it. Does anyone know?


Main issue seems to be whether a rideshare company cares about traffic infringements you have on your driving record. To my knowledge they do not. They only suspend your account if your driver license is suspended for any period of time so you are good to go despite receiving a ticket. It still sucks having to pay that fine though, lots of better things you could spend it on.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Did you request to see the radar gun and of the officer refuses to show you the clock speed then he or she is in trouble ( well in Texas they are ) because of your request to see the clocked speed and they refuse you can then dispute the ticket and win, but hire a lawyer.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

TomVee said:


> I was driving with my wife on a personal trip on an interstate where the speed limit is 70. I had my cruise control set at 74. I got pulled over by a cop who said I was doing 95. He gave me a "break" by writing my ticket for 79 in a 70. So that is the background - I was speeding by 4 mph over the speed limit, I got pulled over for allegedly going 25 mph over the speed limit, and I was given a ticket for going 9 mph over the speed limit.
> 
> In my state (Florida), you can elect traffic school. They will withhold adjudication and not assess any points if you choose this option. However, what I can't seem to find out is whether Uber, Lyft, Instacart, (and other employers of drivers) will still see it on my driving record. If they won't see it, I'll pay the damn ticket and take traffic school. If they will still see it anyway, though, I am inclined to fight it. Does anyone know?


Your innocent fight it hits an attorney don't just role over !


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Your innocent fight it hits an attorney don't just role over !


Hire


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

1: If you have dashcam footage and if your wife is willing to testify. Then tell this to the special magistrate and they likely will just withhold adjudication (meaning no trial) and pay the fine + traffic school = no points or record. Costs about $400 and likely your cheapest quickest option. They just want money.

2: If you don't have dashcam footage, then it's both your word and your wife's word against the cop who possibly made a mistake and shot the wrong vehicle or caught up to the wrong vehicle. After all it takes awhile to get up to 70 and then catch the vehicle so the officer had to doing 90 or more. Mistake perhaps at night, picked the wrong taillights? Same as above resolution.

3: Ticket Clinic delays the process taking it to trial hoping for a better deal.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The biggest problem is that if it's your word against the cop, you're going to lose. That shouldn't be the case, it's reality.

Worse yet, the cop has made notes, probably in the margin of the ticket. If you go to court on it, he'll testify that you were going the higher speed, not what's written there. That's done to ensure that you don't take it to court. Which would cost him time on the street writing more tickets.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TomVee said:


> I was driving with my wife on a personal trip on an interstate where the speed limit is 70. I had my cruise control set at 74. I got pulled over by a cop who said I was doing 95. He gave me a "break" by writing my ticket for 79 in a 70. So that is the background - I was speeding by 4 mph over the speed limit, I got pulled over for allegedly going 25 mph over the speed limit, and I was given a ticket for going 9 mph over the speed limit.
> 
> In my state (Florida), you can elect traffic school. They will withhold adjudication and not assess any points if you choose this option. However, what I can't seem to find out is whether Uber, Lyft, Instacart, (and other employers of drivers) will still see it on my driving record. If they won't see it, I'll pay the damn ticket and take traffic school. If they will still see it anyway, though, I am inclined to fight it. Does anyone know?


Depending on the make& model of your car, the speedometer is probably " Calibrated" 4 m.p.h. OVER your actual speed.

Passing by a "Radar" speed sign can verify this for you.
My certified calibration x police car speedometer is accurate. My Chevy Colorado is accurate. My Hyundai is 4 m.p.h. over actual speed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> The biggest problem is that if it's your word against the cop, you're going to lose. That shouldn't be the case, it's reality.
> 
> Worse yet, the cop has made notes, probably in the margin of the ticket. If you go to court on it, he'll testify that you were going the higher speed, not what's written there. That's done to ensure that you don't take it to court. Which would cost him time on the street writing more tickets.


Cops get 1 paid court date a month.
All of their cases appear on the same date usually.
The system organizes this way.

Send him a subpoena. Only costs a few bucks.
Be aggressive.
Then stop by assistant D.A.'s office to have a talk.

Even better, have your speedometer professionally tested & produce paperwork

Then ask for radar calibration & paperwork & which company calibrated his device.

Often, he who stacks the Most paper, Wins.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> 1: If you have dashcam footage and if your wife is willing to testify. Then tell this to the special magistrate and they likely will just withhold adjudication (meaning no trial) and pay the fine + traffic school = no points or record. Costs about $400 and likely your cheapest quickest option. They just want money.
> 
> 2: If you don't have dashcam footage, then it's both your word and your wife's word against the cop who possibly made a mistake and shot the wrong vehicle or caught up to the wrong vehicle. After all it takes awhile to get up to 70 and then catch the vehicle so the officer had to doing 90 or more. Mistake perhaps at night, picked the wrong taillights? Same as above resolution.


If the dashcam footage shows 74 in a 70 instead of 79, it only proves he was speeding. In my state the fine is also the same for 1-10 mph over.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> If the dashcam footage shows 74 in a 70 instead of 79, it only proves he was speeding. In my state the fine is also the same for 1-10 mph over.


Quotas.
Performance Reviews 
Revenue Schemes.
When you Spend more than the voters allow via taxes, you must Seize the money.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> 1: If you have dashcam footage and if your wife is willing to testify. Then tell this to the special magistrate and they likely will just withhold adjudication (meaning no trial) and pay the fine + traffic school = no points or record. Costs about $400 and likely your cheapest quickest option. They just want money.
> 
> 2: If you don't have dashcam footage, then it's both your word and your wife's word against the cop who possibly made a mistake and shot the wrong vehicle or caught up to the wrong vehicle. After all it takes awhile to get up to 70 and then catch the vehicle so the officer had to doing 90 or more. Mistake perhaps at night, picked the wrong taillights? Same as above resolution.
> 
> 3: Ticket Clinic delays the process taking it to trial hoping for a better deal.


I have an attorney just for situations like this.
I turn the ticket over to them along with my side of story.
From that point in they take over appear in court etc.
I end up paying them around 200 bucks but to me it's worth it.
The ticket is probably that amount.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> If the dashcam footage shows 74 in a 70 instead of 79, it only proves he was speeding. In my state the fine is also the same for 1-10 mph over.


Any prosecutor would throw it out.
Or ask for a jury trial.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Atavar said:


> So why do you keep referencing a meat substance in posts?


It's also a reference to fake or unwanted internet material...


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberyouber said:


> It's also a reference to fake or unwanted internet material...


No, it’s a reference for unsolicited commercial email. Quite a different thing.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Atavar said:


> No, it’s a reference for unsolicited commercial email. Quite a different thing.


@Uberyouber thinks every new member is a spammer. 🤷‍♂️

That's why @MHR booted him from the welcoming committee.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I have an attorney just for situations like this.
> I turn the ticket over to them along with my side of story.
> From that point in they take over appear in court etc.
> I end up paying them around 200 bucks but to me it's worth it.
> The ticket is probably that amount.





New2This said:


> @Uberyouber thinks every new member is a spammer. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> That's why @MHR booted him from the welcoming committee.


It's probably because he does exactly what he accused them of doing.
I can't even do screenshots and he has me doing these elaborate things on my account.
I'm thinking this is the only thing he has in his life.
Funny but sad !


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> It's probably because he does exactly what he accused them of doing.
> I can't even do screenshots and he has me doing these elaborate things on my account.
> I'm thinking this is the only thing he has in his life.
> Funny but sad !


Even though everyone is saying everyone else is a sock @Uberyouber isn't @Heisenburger.

@Heisenburger uses too many multi-syllabic words. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

New2This said:


> @Uberyouber thinks every new member is a spammer. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> That's why @MHR booted him from the welcoming committee.


So interesting that he was booted from the welcoming committee.
That is a position that is voluntary and I'm sure if you do an average job you could keep it for life.
To get axed from a voluntary position is a total riot.
So he has hostility toward the site in general interesting.
Things are becoming crystal clear !
Thanks for sharing that humiliating information about him.
Please feel free to add more as you see fit.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

New2This said:


> Even though everyone is saying everyone else is a sock @Uberyouber isn't @Heisenburger.
> 
> @Heisenburger uses too many multi-syllabic words. 🤷‍♂️


The onion skins are coming off him and what's left is not flattering lol


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

New2This said:


> Even though everyone is saying everyone else is a sock @Uberyouber isn't @Heisenburger.
> 
> @Heisenburger uses too many multi-syllabic words. 🤷‍♂️


Does anyone know the % of people who get kicked off this forums welcoming committee ?
Is it common ?
Has it happened to anyone else ?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> So interesting that he was booted from the welcoming committee.
> That is a position that is voluntary and I'm sure if you do an average job you could keep it for life.
> To get axed from a voluntary position is a total riot.
> So he has hostility toward the site in general interesting.
> ...


Dude it was a joke.

I bust on @Uberyouber all the time. This was an attempt at that.

@Uberyouber is a good guy most of the time. 

@Uberyouber is definitely NOT @Heisenburger. 

Not sure what @Heisenburger issues are but he's definitely NOT welcoming committee material. 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

TomVee said:


> I was driving with my wife on a personal trip on an interstate where the speed limit is 70. I had my cruise control set at 74. I got pulled over by a cop who said I was doing 95. He gave me a "break" by writing my ticket for 79 in a 70. So that is the background - I was speeding by 4 mph over the speed limit, I got pulled over for allegedly going 25 mph over the speed limit, and I was given a ticket for going 9 mph over the speed limit.
> 
> In my state (Florida), you can elect traffic school. They will withhold adjudication and not assess any points if you choose this option. However, what I can't seem to find out is whether Uber, Lyft, Instacart, (and other employers of drivers) will still see it on my driving record. If they won't see it, I'll pay the damn ticket and take traffic school. If they will still see it anyway, though, I am inclined to fight it. Does anyone know?


They are doing this a lot now, I got a ticket not so long ago with fake readings, I think they need to fund the cops and are just handing tickets like flyers.

Take it to ticket clinic, they wipe it.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Atavar said:


> No, it’s a reference for unsolicited commercial email. Quite a different thing.


Just because you're stuck at home with your ankle monitor doesn't mean you have to sit around and annoy me...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> Just because you're stuck at home with your ankle monitor doesn't mean you have to sit around and annoy me...


See @Jimmy44 @Uberyouber is an ass to veteran members too.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberyouber said:


> Just because you're stuck at home with your ankle monitor doesn't mean you have to sit around and annoy me...


Sure it does. What else do I have to do?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Let me explain you people are 'Uber drivers" low in skill and intellect...

If you've ever had taken part in the marketing research you would you would know what a marketing research question or statement looks like..

People that just joined do not come out with these types of stories or hypotheticals...


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Sure it does. What else do I have to do?


Yeah I guess if you're staying a thousand feet away from schools it's okay...


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

New2This said:


> Dude it was a joke.
> 
> I bust on @Uberyouber all the time. This was an attempt at that.
> 
> ...


I did not even know you could have two accounts until I was accused of it.
You could easily be him because of your similar slang and lack of respect.
Plus why would you go out of your way to praise him.
458,441 and counting


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Donatello said:


> They are doing this a lot now, I got a ticket not so long ago with fake readings, I think they need to fund the cops and are just handing tickets like flyers.
> 
> Take it to ticket clinic, they wipe it.


Exactly don't role over that's what they hope you will do.
Meanwhile that does go against your license and your insurance will find out and raise your rates.
The cops never tell you that when they suggest you pay it.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

New2This said:


> See @Jimmy44 @Uberyouber is an ass to veteran members too.


Just stop at he is an ass that covers it you don't have to include to veterans


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> You could easily be him because of your similar slang and lack of respect.


I have MUCH better taste in football teams than @Uberyouber does. 😎


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

New2This said:


> I have MUCH better taste in football teams than @Uberyouber does. 😎


Not convinced


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Not convinced


You realize you're doing exactly what @Heisenburger did to you right?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

New2This said:


> You realize you're doing exactly what @Heisenburger did to you right?


Hmmmmmm same type of adolescent response


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

New2This said:


> You realize you're doing exactly what @Heisenburger did to you right?


I'm totally convinced now after that lame response


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Hmmmmmm same type of adolescent response





Jimmy44 said:


> I'm totally convinced now after that lame response


Ok then you're @Boca Ratman like @Heisenburger says.

You should post more as @Boca Ratman. You sound more intelligent when you use that account. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

New2This said:


> Ok then you're @Boca Ratman like @Heisenburger says.
> 
> You should post more as @Boca Ratman. You sound more intelligent when you use that account. 🤷‍♂️


Lol thanks for proving my point.
Your response and adolescent tone is identical.
See you can change your account but not your human nature.
After I learned you can have two accounts it was easy to bust you.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Lol thanks for proving my point.
> Your response and adolescent tone is identical.
> See you can change your account but not your human nature.
> After I learned you can have two accounts it was easy to bust you.


Wait are you saying I'm @Heisenburger or @Uberyouber?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

New2This said:


> Ok then you're @Boca Ratman like @Heisenburger says.
> 
> You should post more as @Boca Ratman. You sound more intelligent when you use that account. 🤷‍♂️


Suc


New2This said:


> Wait are you saying I'm @Heisenburger or @Uberyouber?


I'll let you guess this is way to much fun exposing you.
Keep digging your grave 😆


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

New2This said:


> Wait are you saying I'm @Heisenburger or @Uberyouber?


@Heisenburger is like a Dollar store version of me... 

And he is the type who looks at himself in the mirror while jerking off...


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Uberyouber said:


> @Heisenburger is like a Dollar store version of me...
> 
> And he is the type who looks at himself in the mirror while jerking off...


Doesn't everyone see this common thread of childlessness


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Uberyouber said:


> @Heisenburger is like a Dollar store version of me...
> 
> And he is the type who looks at himself in the mirror while jerking off...


They are mirror images that talk and think and act alike.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> They are mirror images that talk and think and act alike.


🙄


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

New2This said:


> That's why @MHR booted him from the welcoming committee.


Wait, we have a welcoming committee?


Someone owes a damn tuna casserole!



New2This said:


> You realize you're doing exactly what @Heisenburger did to you right?


To be fair, he's doing ONE of the things what's his name to to him. 



New2This said:


> Ok then you're @Boca Ratman like @Heisenburger says.
> 
> You should post more as @Boca Ratman. You sound more intelligent when you use that account.


Hey, what the hell man? Leave me out of it, except the praise, keep that coming! 



Uberyouber said:


> And he is the type who looks at himself in the mirror while jerking off...


Huh? Is there something wrong with this practice?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If the ticket has an impact on your insurance totally fight it. If you were running your dash camera you can use the mile markers on the highway to accurately calculate your real speed.

Divide the number of mile markers you pass by the time in minutes of the video times 60.

14 mile markers/ 14 minutes = 1, X 60 = 60 MPH,

15 mile markers/10 minutes X 60 = 90 MPH


If it takes you 49 (81% of a minute) seconds to get from one mile marker to the other that's a speed of 74 MPH.

If your dash camera has a speedometer function (as many do) the judge may trust it at face value, if not this method I just gave will calculate your speed.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Suc
> 
> I'll let you guess this is way to much fun exposing you.
> Keep digging your grave 😆


I'm torn which one I want to be my sock account. 

@Heisenburger has a better vocabulary and doesn't have a COVID bald spot.

@Uberyouber is definitely better at the zinger slow burn.

Decisions Decisions 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

New2This said:


> I'm torn which one I want to be my sock account.
> 
> @Heisenburger has a better vocabulary and doesn't have a COVID bald spot.
> 
> ...


Why not both?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

New2This said:


> I'm torn which one I want to be my sock account.
> 
> @Heisenburger has a better vocabulary and doesn't have a COVID bald spot.
> 
> ...


How about you go eat sh!t and die...


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> Wait, we have a welcoming committee?
> 
> 
> Someone owes a damn tuna casserole!
> ...


Lol


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Uberyouber said:


> How about you go eat sh!t and die...


This isn't very nice.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

New2This said:


> I'm torn which one I want to be my sock account.
> 
> @Heisenburger has a better vocabulary and doesn't have a COVID bald spot.
> 
> ...


There both identical to me.
458,471


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

@20yearsdriving wut up biotch...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> To be fair, he's doing ONE of the things what's his name to to him.


The "if I disagree with you then you're a sock" was what I meant.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> This isn't very nice.


If there is a monitor he must be taking a break.
I mean why even bother to have rules if you don't enforce them ?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Uberyouber said:


> @20yearsdriving wut up biotch...
> 
> View attachment 674734


Lucky duck !… I was betting against you.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Doesn't everyone see this common thread of child*less*ness


I assume you meant childishness.

Although I certainly hope @Uberyouber is childless. Not sure society could take a mini @Uberyouber running around.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Wait wait spoke too soon.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Wait wait spoke too soon.
> View attachment 674735


I'm thinking he cheated.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Uberyouber said:


> And he is the type who looks at himself in the mirror while jerking off...


While wearing his deceased Aunt Joanne's lingerie


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

@20yearsdriving it's getting better. Go polish a hub cap..

@New2This go clean the birdsh!t off your car..

Its azzhole like y'all that make the world a worse place...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Suc
> 
> I'll let you guess this is way to much fun exposing you.
> Keep digging your grave 😆


I've met numerous people in person at Meetups in the D.C. area. 

@Uberyouber is in Texas. I just have exceptional taste in football teams.

@MHR will probably vouch that we're separate and distinct people.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> Go polish a hub cap..


Plagiarist but I'll allow it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

New2This said:


> I assume you meant childishness.
> 
> Although I certainly hope @Uberyouber is childless. Not sure society could take a mini @Uberyouber running around.


God, could you imagine 2 or 3 mini what's his name enburgers?

Ugh. Dinner would be worse than all 9 circles of hell combined. 

"Can you pass the gravy?"
" yes, I can."

"Dad, mini what's his name enburger jr won't give me the gravy"

"He didn't ask for the gravy, he only asked if I *COULD, *pass it. I answered, yes."

"Very nice jr, but you need to cite multiple sources then deflect to something else. Just make something up if you don't have anything real to tattle. That's what I do. Now go look up the definition of "Can" find some irrelevant definition, and then make something up about mini what's his name enburger III and we'll do it all over. Remember what your great grand Pappas used to say, "You won't be able to dazzle anyone with brilliance so try to baffle them with bull shit." 
No one eats until we get it right!"


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> If there is a monitor he must be taking a break.
> I mean why even bother to have rules if you don't enforce them ?





New2This said:


> I've met numerous people in person at Meetups in the D.C. area.
> 
> @Uberyouber is in Texas. I just have exceptional taste in football teams.
> 
> @MHR will probably vouch that we're separate and distinct people.


That means nothing because you can put down any state you want.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> While wearing his deceased Aunt Joanne's lingerie


Her name was Joanna and why do you care what I do on an occasional Sat night.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

@New2This you can't just tag me into a thread without providing a Cliff's Notes version of what I am supposed to be doing here. 

I think someone might think you and @Uberyouber are the same person. Maybe...and @Boca Ratman is in charge of the casserole for the next Welcome Wagon committee meeting?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

You fellas and your wild conspiracy theories.
Socks do NOT exist. It's all in your head...


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

MHR said:


> @Boca Ratman is in charge of the casserole for the next Welcome Wagon committee meeting?


I don't make casseroles I'll make 
hamburger helper and we can call it a casserole.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

We want tater tot casserole!


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> I don't make casseroles I'll make
> hamburger helper and we can call it a casserole.


This is the most "ant" thing I have heard all day...


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

New2This said:


> Even though everyone is saying everyone else is a sock @Uberyouber isn't @Heisenburger.
> 
> @Heisenburger uses too many multi-syllabic words. 🤷‍♂️


What is a sock?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> What is a sock?


Like a mitten but for your foot.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

TomVee said:


> I was driving with my wife on a personal trip on an interstate where the speed limit is 70. I had my cruise control set at 74. I got pulled over by a cop who said I was doing 95. He gave me a "break" by writing my ticket for 79 in a 70. So that is the background - I was speeding by 4 mph over the speed limit, I got pulled over for allegedly going 25 mph over the speed limit, and I was given a ticket for going 9 mph over the speed limit.
> 
> In my state (Florida), you can elect traffic school. They will withhold adjudication and not assess any points if you choose this option. However, what I can't seem to find out is whether Uber, Lyft, Instacart, (and other employers of drivers) will still see it on my driving record. If they won't see it, I'll pay the damn ticket and take traffic school. If they will still see it anyway, though, I am inclined to fight it. Does anyone know?


The whole point to doing traffic school is so that it does not show up on your driving record. That is the same driving record that all of those companies can see. They do not have any special privledges allowing them to see anything that is not public record.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

I’ve had a state trooper try to pin this lie on me too. 95 when I was going nowhere close. It’s not fun! I got a traffic attorney to be a pain in the ass back to him and eventually kept even that off my record. No reason to ever take this laying down. Sounds like the class will do just fine for you, although Florida likes to make everything a bit more difficult with traffic violations. Pathetic how the cops there hide out in the swamps along your only three major highways.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> What is a sock?


It's the thing that @Heisenburger makes passionate love to in front of a mirror while wearing his dead aunt's lingerie. We've been over this numerous times...


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Volvonaut said:


> I’ve had a state trooper try to pin this lie on me too. 95 when I was going nowhere close. It’s not fun! I got a traffic attorney to be a pain in the ass back to him and eventually kept even that off my record. No reason to ever take this laying down. Sounds like the class will do just fine for you, although Florida likes to make everything a bit more difficult with traffic violations. Pathetic how the cops there hide out in the swamps along your only three major highways.


I know cops have quotas even if there unwritten.
They drink coffee and eat donuts all shift then hand out fake tickets there last hour.
They target out of state plates thinking that they will not return and fight them.
Fight back !


----------



## nina7131 (Sep 13, 2020)

TomVee said:


> I was driving with my wife on a personal trip on an interstate where the speed limit is 70. I had my cruise control set at 74. I got pulled over by a cop who said I was doing 95. He gave me a "break" by writing my ticket for 79 in a 70. So that is the background - I was speeding by 4 mph over the speed limit, I got pulled over for allegedly going 25 mph over the speed limit, and I was given a ticket for going 9 mph over the speed limit.
> 
> In my state (Florida), you can elect traffic school. They will withhold adjudication and not assess any points if you choose this option. However, what I can't seem to find out is whether Uber, Lyft, Instacart, (and other employers of drivers) will still see it on my driving record. If they won't see it, I'll pay the damn ticket and take traffic school. If they will still see it anyway, though, I am inclined to fight it. Does anyone know?


Hi, Google traffic ticket lawyers. I have used one called
 






. I have used them. You pay a small fee (lower than the ticket fine). They go to court for you, don't get points in your driver's record and, don't have to go to traffic school and your car insurance doesn't go up. I am in FL in Broward County. They might serve your area. Good luck!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Cops don't have quotas...

They do however have to explain what they spent all day doing.

"Morning sherrif"

"Morning deputy dawg"

"Had a decent shift sir"

So what did you spend all shift doing Deputy Dawg?

Well Sir I pulled over 10 cars and gave 9 warnings and one felony DUI Stop where they blew a .03 and let them go.












So even there arn't quotas the cops working traffic have to justify that they were doing something and not just sitting at dunken donuts all night.

Writing tickets is that sort of justification.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

My aunt put oversized tires on hee car and got a speeding ticket while driving "5 under".


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Wil Mette said:


> My aunt put oversized tires on hee car and got a speeding ticket while driving "5 under".


Oops!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 2, 2015)

Any rideshare driver who gets a ticket needs to go to
THE TICKET CLINIC. 
Look it up online. It's the Best.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

Facts:
1: You were speeding, a moving violation.
2: You received a citation for your infraction.

From what I recall, Florida is an 'absolute state', so even 1 MPH over the limit is a citable offense.

Now you must deal with the consequences of your intentional actions. 

It is clear that you intentionally decided to violate Florida law when you made this statement ......

" *I had my cruise control set at 74.* "

Good luck!


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Cops get 1 paid court date a month.
> All of their cases appear on the same date usually.
> The system organizes this way.
> 
> ...


Which Law School did your graduate from?


----------



## cabbie1 (10 mo ago)

Wil Mette said:


> My aunt put oversized tires on hee car and got a speeding ticket while driving "5 under".


it is not a speeding ticket, it is a moving violation if you are going 5 or more miles under the posted speed limit


----------



## injunred73 (10 mo ago)

TomVee said:


> I was driving with my wife on a personal trip on an interstate where the speed limit is 70. I had my cruise control set at 74. I got pulled over by a cop who said I was doing 95. He gave me a "break" by writing my ticket for 79 in a 70. So that is the background - I was speeding by 4 mph over the speed limit, I got pulled over for allegedly going 25 mph over the speed limit, and I was given a ticket for going 9 mph over the speed limit.
> 
> In my state (Florida), you can elect traffic school. They will withhold adjudication and not assess any points if you choose this option. However, what I can't seem to find out is whether Uber, Lyft, Instacart, (and other employers of drivers) will still see it on my driving record. If they won't see it, I'll pay the damn ticket and take traffic school. If they will still see it anyway, though, I am inclined to fight it. Does anyone know?


I got a ticket 12 years ago while living in florida, i was doing 22 over in I75 but the cop cut it down to 19 over so i would not get a reckless driving ticket (laws may have changed since) He told me if i did traffic school and paid the ticket it would be as if i never got it. He was right, ticket never showed on my record, costed me a lot for the ticket but the traffic school made it so it didnt go on my record or show anywhere. I was also an over the road truck driver at the time and my company pulled my MVR regularly, they never said anything.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Do you know what spam is?


I had a friend who used to like to say:

I do not like Green Eggs and Ham...
I will not eat Green Beans or Spam.

Words to live by.

Chris


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

TomVee said:


> I was driving with my wife on a personal trip on an interstate where the speed limit is 70. I had my cruise control set at 74. I got pulled over by a cop who said I was doing 95. He gave me a "break" by writing my ticket for 79 in a 70. So that is the background - I was speeding by 4 mph over the speed limit, I got pulled over for allegedly going 25 mph over the speed limit, and I was given a ticket for going 9 mph over the speed limit.
> 
> In my state (Florida), you can elect traffic school. They will withhold adjudication and not assess any points if you choose this option. However, what I can't seem to find out is whether Uber, Lyft, Instacart, (and other employers of drivers) will still see it on my driving record. If they won't see it, I'll pay the damn ticket and take traffic school. If they will still see it anyway, though, I am inclined to fight it. Does anyone know?


If you have the time, go to court and talk to the DA. More than likely they'll reduce it to 4 miles over. If they don't want to do that, then ask for a continuance and get a lawyer.

Chris


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Crickett said:


> Any rideshare driver who gets a ticket needs to go to
> THE TICKET CLINIC.
> Look it up online. It's the Best.


"Off The Record" is also good and cheap.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uberyouber said:


> It's a meat substance from WW2


That's a pretty good shelf life...

Chris


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

comitatus1 said:


> That's a pretty good shelf life...
> 
> Chris


To be honest I wouldn't be surprised if that garbage could survive 100 years in a can cause it sure as hell ain't real food.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> To be honest I wouldn't be surprised if that garbage could survive 100 years in a can cause it sure as hell ain't real food.


That's why God gave us mustard! Kills the germs and hides the taste. 

Chris


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

harcouber said:


> Which Law School did your graduate from?


Same one you flunked


----------



## Ladybugg (Jan 3, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> Lol


I had the same thing happen to me and the same worries. I hired a lawyer. It cost me $400 and the ticket was dismissed. The cop agreed to dismiss the ticket if I took a safe driving class online which cost $50.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ladybugg said:


> I had the same thing happen to me and the same worries. I hired a lawyer. It cost me $400 and the ticket was dismissed. The cop agreed to dismiss the ticket if I took a safe driving class online which cost $50.


I am a professional driver and can't afford to rack up points on my license.
I will fight any ticket.
Paying the fine is just the tip of the iceberg if your insurance goes up.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I am a professional driver and can't afford to rack up points on my license.
> I will fight any ticket.
> Paying the fine is just the tip of the iceberg if your insurance goes up.


I am also always checking my rearview mirror looking for cops.
I know the spots they like to hide in as well.
If you are in the flow of traffic and following the vehicle in front of you your chances of getting pulled over drop significantly.
In my area most cops drive Ford SUVs and I recognize the headlight pattern etc.
My cop antenna is always up.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TomVee said:


> In my state (Florida)


They give speeding tickets down here? 

Huh, who knew.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

TomVee said:


> I was driving with my wife on a personal trip on an interstate where the speed limit is 70. I had my cruise control set at 74. I got pulled over by a cop who said I was doing 95. He gave me a "break" by writing my ticket for 79 in a 70. So that is the background - I was speeding by 4 mph over the speed limit, I got pulled over for allegedly going 25 mph over the speed limit, and I was given a ticket for going 9 mph over the speed limit.


ROFLMAO

*EVERYBODY* who is exceeding the speed limit says they were only doing 4 MPH over the posted limit.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> They give speeding tickets down here?
> 
> Huh, who knew.


My Prius has the speed limit posted on my dash.
It's posted right next to speedometer so I always no.
The street name and compass also show up.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

BigJohn said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> *EVERYBODY* who is exceeding the speed limit says they were only doing 4 MPH over the posted limit.


I would love to hear from a cop and get there point of view and input.
Are there unwritten quotas etc.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> *EVERYBODY* who is exceeding the speed limit says they were only doing 4 MPH over the posted limit.


The last speeding ticket I got was the Sunday before labor day 2015.
Was dripping off a pax, big fat drunk guy. I pointed out the cop hiding at the base of a bridge and told him good thing you left your truck at the bar. 

I went up over the bridge dropped him off, then got a 3.x surged request. I was hauling ass to go get him. 0 traffic, I could see for miles on from the top of the bridge. Next thing I know I'm getting lit up. I had completely forgotten about the hiding cop. 

I pulled over and had my DL and paper work ready. I was laughing at myself as he walked up. He ran my stuff and came back asking what drank, smoked or took. I told him nothing. Then I told him the story, how I had just pointed him out to my pax. He quizzed me on the speed limit & asked me to guess how fast I was going. 
Speed limit is 35, I knew it was 35 but I "guessed" 45. For my speed I legit had no idea. I guessed 50. I guessed again 55.i knew it was faster. He told me I was way off. I told him I figured I was under estimating. 

I laughed at myself some more, I told him I deserved double the fine for being a dumb ass. He laughed and told me how fast I was going and how much a reckless driving ticket, an arrestable offense. was and how much my speeding ticket for 32 over the speed limit would be and asked if I was sure I wanted a double fine.

I told him I never said I wanted any fines just that I deserved double. 
He gave a ticke6 for 1-9 over, the minimum for speeding.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> The last speeding ticket I got was the Sunday before labor day 2015.
> Was dripping off a pax, big fat drunk guy. I pointed out the cop hiding at the base of a bridge and told him good thing you left your truck at the bar.
> 
> I went up over the bridge dropped him off, then got a 3.x surged request. I was hauling ass to go get him. 0 traffic, I could see for miles on from the top of the bridge. Next thing I know I'm getting lit up. I had completely forgotten about the hiding cop.
> ...


Great description of the entire event !
I'm betting you lost the 3x pickup ?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Great description of the entire event !
> I'm betting you lost the 3x pickup ?


No. I let him know what was going on. There were hardly any drivers where I lived back then. If he canceled he'd probably have gotten me again anyway at a higher surge. 😆 🤣


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> No. I let him know what was going on. There were hardly any drivers where I lived back then. If he canceled he'd probably have gotten me again anyway at a higher surge. 😆 🤣


WOW !
Did you tell the cop to speed it up lol 😂


----------



## Haanjo (Nov 10, 2016)

TomVee said:


> In my state (Florida), you can elect traffic school. They will withhold adjudication and not assess any points if you choose this option. However, what I can't seem to find out is whether Uber, Lyft, Instacart, (and other employers of drivers) will still see it on my driving record. If they won't see it, I'll pay the damn ticket and take traffic school. If they will still see it anyway, though, I am inclined to fight it. Does anyone know?


Traffic school all the way. Usually, if you choose traffic school, the traffic school is basically in lieu of your ticket, so Uber or Lyft will never know. In other words, because you are electing to take traffic school, the ticket will never show up on your record, so the rideshare companies will never know. Check with your state of course, and they should be able to verify this.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Haanjo said:


> Traffic school all the way. Usually, if you choose traffic school, the traffic school is basically in lieu of your ticket, so Uber or Lyft will never know. In other words, because you are electing to take traffic school, the ticket will never show up on your record, so the rideshare companies will never know. Check with your state of course, and they should be able to verify this.


Also insurance companies who are already raising rates because of inflation


----------



## AndrewAwakened (Jan 15, 2019)

Fight it. There is no way that in Florida any cop pulls over someone doing 74 in a 70 mph zone on an interstate. Sounds like his radar pinged another car and he made a mistake.


----------



## Mikep the kangaroo (7 mo ago)

Jimmy44 said:


> I would love to hear from a cop and get there point of view and input.
> Are there unwritten quotas etc.


Usually, if you keep it below 10 miles over the limit, you’re fine. 
they’d be pulling everyone over. I haven’t had a moving violation since 1986. lol


----------



## Tommy Gono (Mar 31, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I am also always checking my rearview mirror looking for cops.
> I know the spots they like to hide in as well.
> If you are in the flow of traffic and following the vehicle in front of you your chances of getting pulled over drop significantly.
> In my area most cops drive Ford SUVs and I recognize the headlight pattern etc.
> My cop antenna is always up.


Use Waze as your GPS App. The App shows all fixed speed cameras and about 90% of mobile cameras and parked police cars. A lot of rideshare drivers use Waze and report police activity on the app.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

injunred73 said:


> I got a ticket 12 years ago while living in florida, i was doing 22 over in I75 but the cop cut it down to 19 over so i would not get a reckless driving ticket (laws may have changed since) He told me if i did traffic school and paid the ticket it would be as if i never got it. He was right, ticket never showed on my record, costed me a lot for the ticket but the traffic school made it so it didnt go on my record or show anywhere. I was also an over the road truck driver at the time and my company pulled my MVR regularly, they never said anything.


Uh.. youre not supposed to be able to do that if you hold a CDL...


----------



## BarelyRollz (Oct 27, 2015)

It will be on your driving record, even if no points are assessed, either through the election of a licensed FL driver’s limited opportunities to choose a driver’s safety course or, through a direct ruling demonstrating the state’s acquiescence of a withhold of adjudication.

You can go to any Fl tax authority office or DL office and pay a few dollars for a printout of your driving record. Not only will it show the ticket event, but it will show both the original speed AND and actual speed you were going… if a speed reduced ticket was issued.

these adjudicated cases are not revealed to insurance inquiries usually but _are_ taken into consideration when future tickets are reviewed for withholding adjudication. Usually one driver’s safety class plus one other adjudication per year is not a problem in Florida. You become a frequent flyer and there are no guarantees. 

Side note…Georgia doesn’t play w speeders these days. Tickets for speeds below 15 mph over the posted limit is a ticket but no points even if you just pay up and skip any atty or court. But they do have what’s called a Super Speeder surcharge. Over 75mph on a 2 lane or +85mph on a hwy(EASY TO DO THESE DAYS) and they add 200$ to the ticket.
Drive safe but drive fast


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

BarelyRollz said:


> It will be on your driving record, even if no points are assessed, either through the election of a licensed FL driver’s limited opportunities to choose a driver’s safety course or, through a direct ruling demonstrating the state’s acquiescence of a withhold of adjudication.
> 
> You can go to any Fl tax authority office or DL office and pay a few dollars for a printout of your driving record. Not only will it show the ticket event, but it will show both the original speed AND and actual speed you were going… if a speed reduced ticket was issued.
> 
> ...


Most states use it as a source of revenue.
Our of state much more apt to just pay the fine.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> I am a professional driver and can't afford to rack up points on my license.
> I will fight any ticket.
> Paying the fine is just the tip of the iceberg if your insurance goes up.


So true, Jimmy, With a CDL comes a whole other level of responsibility and ramifications if you are ticketed for any moving violation.
Any citation, regardless of how minor the infraction, automatically puts me into "Hire an Attorney" mode. Defensive driving is NOT an option.
Does that cost $$$? Of course it does. That's part of the CDL game. I don't like having to take Haz-Mat tests every time I renew my license or pay for the DOT physicals and the fingerprints.
A regular Class C driver's license you can take a defensive driving test and get out of having the ticket show up on your driving record. For me and those like me, I take defensive driving every 3 years to reduce my personal auto premiums.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Mikep the kangaroo said:


> Usually, if you keep it below 10 miles over the limit, you’re fine.
> they’d be pulling everyone over. I haven’t had a moving violation since 1986. lol


I think that's 10% above in most jurisdictions of the country (unless they're butthole revenue chasers).
Over 66 in a 60, 71 in a 70, 81 in an 80.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Markisonit said:


> I think that's 10% above in most jurisdictions of the country (unless they're butthole revenue chasers).
> Over 66 in a 60, 71 in a 70, 81 in an 80.


77 and 88


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BarelyRollz said:


> Over 75mph on a 2 lane or +85mph on a hwy(EASY TO DO THESE DAYS)


Not if you're paying attention.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Not if you're paying attention.


I just adjusted speed for 10%


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Not if you're paying attention.


It also varies depending on where you are. 

In the D.C. area 85 on the Beltway was excessive and got you noticed.

Phoenix on their version of the Beltway 85 is standard.

If you do the 65 speed limit you're almost a traffic hazard.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

New2This said:


> If you do the 65 speed limit you're almost a traffic hazard.


Same down here, you're absolutely a Hazzard going 65 when everyone else is going 85.


----------



## Mr Ocasio (Aug 9, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Same one you flunked


🤣😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Yeah, that was the same excuse my ex used to use.

"I'm just keeping up with the traffic," as they passed every car they saw.


----------



## Floyd Morrissette (Jul 3, 2019)

In VA either 80 or 81 is reckless driving so that is a big fine.


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Not if you're paying attention.


Paying attention. Easy to do.


----------



## BarelyRollz (Oct 27, 2015)

…easy to do. I stopped Uber in my whip when some drunk stripper pissed herself at in my seat at 3:45am. I didn’t ask for a lap dance as consolation.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> 77 and 88


Senior moment.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

New2This said:


> It also varies depending on where you are.
> 
> In the D.C. area 85 on the Beltway was excessive and got you noticed.
> 
> ...


Really?

You are bass akwards.

Not a compliment.

Chris


----------



## lynnseyes1966 (5 mo ago)

Officers in the Atlanta Ga area will tell you to drive with the flow of traffic even if it's 10mph above posted speed limits but if the flow is driving the speed limit and you speed you will get fined. Also, on the highway, if you go slower than the flow then you must be in the most further right lane and you are not allowed to driver under 45mph or you will get a ticket. Not driving with the flow in the other lanes or going less than 45 mph in the slow lane is considered reckless and an endangerment to the other vehicles/drivers. 
If you are driving in an area you don't know, exit off and find an officer to ask what is expected. You will find that most officers appreciate a driver doing that. They see it as respect towards law enforcement. And yes, I was 21 when I moved to a bordering suburb of Atlanta and worked downtown at CNN center. The officer was pleasantly surprised by me asking and said he wish more drivers were like me. For the year I there I got to speed each day without ever getting a ticket. The downside came when I moved back home to Orlando where at the time they were not that liberal.Took a solid month to get adjusted to not having a "lead foot." Drive safe!!!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

comitatus1 said:


> Really?
> 
> You are bass akwards.
> 
> ...


I'm bored so I'll bite.

How is it backwards? 

It's my observations based on living in the two areas.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Floyd Morrissette said:


> In VA either 80 or 81 is reckless driving so that is a big fine.





lynnseyes1966 said:


> Officers in the Atlanta Ga area will tell you to drive with the flow of traffic even if it's 10mph above posted speed limits but if the flow is driving the speed limit and you speed you will get fined. Also, on the highway, if you go slower than the flow then you must be in the most further right lane and you are not allowed to driver under 45mph or you will get a ticket. Not driving with the flow in the other lanes or going less than 45 mph in the slow lane is considered reckless and an endangerment to the other vehicles/drivers.
> If you are driving in an area you don't know, exit off and find an officer to ask what is expected. You will find that most officers appreciate a driver doing that. They see it as respect towards law enforcement. And yes, I was 21 when I moved to a bordering suburb of Atlanta and worked downtown at CNN center. The officer was pleasantly surprised by me asking and said he wish more drivers were like me. For the year I there I got to speed each day without ever getting a ticket. The downside came when I moved back home to Orlando where at the time they were not that liberal.Took a solid month to get adjusted to not having a "lead foot." Drive safe!!!


Great example of knowing your area


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

New2This said:


> I'm bored so I'll bite.
> 
> How is it backwards?
> 
> It's my observations based on living in the two areas.


Because you said that people obeying the speed limit were the one's who were driving dangerously.

By definition, that is not a true statement.

Chris


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

comitatus1 said:


> Because you said that people obeying the speed limit were the one's who were driving dangerously.
> 
> By definition, that is not a true statement.
> 
> Chris


Go with the flow of traffic


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

comitatus1 said:


> Really?
> 
> You are bass akwards.
> 
> ...


If you drive the speed limit, use the right lane.
In most states, impeding traffic flow can get you a ticket if you are not in the right lane.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Wil Mette said:


> If you drive the speed limit, use the right lane.
> In most states, impeding traffic flow can get you a ticket if you are not in the right lane.


In North Carolina, if you are going the speed limit, you have no worries regarding a ticket under the conditions you describe if you are driving in the left lane. In other words, by legal definition, you cannot be charged in any way for driving in the left lane at the posted speed limit. 

Granted, there are a bunch of a-holes out there who seem to think they can drive whatever speed over the speed limit and will get pissed if you are 'only' doing the speed limit in the left lane. 



Chris


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

TomVee said:


> I was driving with my wife on a personal trip on an interstate where the speed limit is 70. I had my cruise control set at 74. I got pulled over by a cop who said I was doing 95. He gave me a "break" by writing my ticket for 79 in a 70. So that is the background - I was speeding by 4 mph over the speed limit, I got pulled over for allegedly going 25 mph over the speed limit, and I was given a ticket for going 9 mph over the speed limit.
> 
> In my state (Florida), you can elect traffic school. They will withhold adjudication and not assess any points if you choose this option. However, what I can't seem to find out is whether Uber, Lyft, Instacart, (and other employers of drivers) will still see it on my driving record. If they won't see it, I'll pay the damn ticket and take traffic school. If they will still see it anyway, though, I am inclined to fight it. Does anyone know?


You are a liar.

Chris


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

comitatus1 said:


> Because you said that people obeying the speed limit were the one's who were driving dangerously.
> 
> By definition, that is not a true statement.
> 
> Chris


It was an attempt at illustrating a point with humor.

Give me your Venmo. I'll send you a quarter so you can buy a ****ing sense of humor. 🤦‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## MelodySings (5 mo ago)

Mikep the kangaroo said:


> Usually, if you keep it below 10 miles over the limit, you’re fine.
> they’d be pulling everyone over. I haven’t had a moving violation since 1986. lol


I was married to a cop for 13 years in austin, tx. There arent quotas. People think there are, but there arent. There are different divisions like traffic cops are the ones who only do traffic stops. then there are other departments who go out on the 911 calls and such. The traffic cops are specifically paid to sit in traffic and write the tickets. So, no quota, just a bunch of type A assholes who live to pull people over.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

comitatus1 said:


> Granted, there are a bunch of a-holes out there who seem to think they can drive whatever speed over the speed limit and will get pissed if you are 'only' doing the speed limit in the left lane.


That is why I avoid North Carolina. It is just too dangerous. People trying to get somewhere fast are held up by someone driving five under because their speedometer says they are going the speed limit or they like to play traffic cop. Do that in Chicago, and you might get shot (I discourage people from shooting other people, but who listens to me?). I was driving 70 in a 55 and had to move left one lane to let someone pass.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Wil Mette said:


> That is why I avoid North Carolina. It is just too dangerous. People trying to get somewhere fast are held up by someone driving five under because their speedometer says they are going the speed limit or they like to play traffic cop. Do that in Chicago, and you might get shot (I discourage people from shooting other people, but who listens to me?). I was driving 70 in a 55 and had to move left one lane to let someone pass.


I agree driving is getting so much more dangerous in every part of the country.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

comitatus1 said:


> In North Carolina, if you are going the speed limit, you have no worries regarding a ticket under the conditions you describe if you are driving in the left lane.


You are correct, in NC, if you are driving exactly the speed limit, you can legally drive in the left lane, unless posted.

"Some states, including North Carolina, have made it illegal to drive slowly in the left hand lane and fail to yield to traffic that seeks to overtake. "


» NC Keep Right



"In all 50 states, it is illegal to drive in the left-hand lane with certain exceptions. Generally, those exceptions are when a driver is passing or overtaking a vehicle or making a turn."








Is Left Lane Driving Allowed in Your State? [2022 Update] | AutoInsurance.org


Click to view the interactive map. Things to Remember In five states, you are required to move right if you're blocking traffic Slowpokes in the left lane can raise the accident-risk for other drivers Tickets for slow driving can result in an auto insurance rate bump Every state in America has a...




www.autoinsurance.org


----------



## groovycora (6 mo ago)

Go easy on him...he was out of donut money and really wanted some.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Wil Mette said:


> You are correct, in NC, if you are driving exactly the speed limit, you can legally drive in the left lane, unless posted.
> 
> "Some states, including North Carolina, have made it illegal to drive slowly in the left hand lane and fail to yield to traffic that seeks to overtake. "
> 
> ...


I've always called the left hand lane the passing lane for obvious reasons


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Wil Mette said:


> You are correct, in NC, if you are driving exactly the speed limit, you can legally drive in the left lane, unless posted.


Here's the thing that a lot of people seem to ignore.

If it were not legal to drive the speed limit in the far left lane, then nobody's allowed to legally drive there at all.

On top of that one, we have some left hand exits here in my city. If I'm going to take that exit I ** have ** to be in that lane.

Now combine these two concepts. If it's not legal to drive the speed limit in the left lane, and the left lane is required for using one of the left exits, then it would follow that no one can legally take that exit.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Here's the thing that a lot of people seem to ignore.
> 
> If it were not legal to drive the speed limit in the far left lane, then nobody's allowed to legally drive there at all.
> 
> ...


Yes I always get the flashing headlights when using left lane to exit and driving at reasonable speed.
Most left side exits are not monitored by police and what's left is a virtual free for all mentality.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm beginning to suspect that a lot of people here don't understand the concept of what I like to call: The Speed Limit.

You want to do 80 in a 55? Good for you. 
You want to tell me I'm breaking the law by driving in the left hand lane while maintaining the speed limit? You are wrong.

You want to try to intimidate me by riding my bumper and flashing your headlights? Go right ahead.

Read my lips: I don't care.

And I can take care of myself.

Don't f***ing push me.

Chris


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

comitatus1 said:


> You want to do 80 in a 55? Good for you.
> You want to tell me I'm breaking the law by driving in the left hand lane while maintaining the speed limit? You are wrong.


Now, I get that sometimes speed limits are set unreasonably low. That's a real problem.

But I'm reminded of a conversation that I have with some friends of my ex. They said that if a light was red in the middle of the night, they'd look to see if the road was clear and then just go ahead through the red light.

Mist of the time, that works out just fine.

But there was a section of two lane road near some of my relatives' houses. It wasn't obvious that the road dipped down just enough to hide an oncoming car. The places were marked as No Passing zones.

But from time to time, someone thought he knew better. You know what happened at those times.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Now, I get that sometimes speed limits are set unreasonably low. That's a real problem.
> 
> But I'm reminded of a conversation that I have with some friends of my ex. They said that if a light was red in the middle of the night, they'd look to see if the road was clear and then just go ahead through the red light.
> 
> ...


I always thought that all lights should be flashing in those wee hours of the morning.


----------

